# 245/40/18 tire on stock detroit wheels



## AmBac (Jul 2, 2014)

i own a 2012 GTI. i am looking at buying some winter tires for the season and came across tires that were 245/40/18. current setup is 225/40/18. i was wondering would the tire fit? any rubbing?
according to willtheyfit.com the tires will fit on the wheel, but what about the suspension parts?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

It will be about 19mm taller in addition to 20mm wider. If you're at stock ride height it should be fine. 
However, going wider than stock is not really the hot setup for winter tires. The smallest wheel that will still fit over your brakes, fit with relatively narrow tires, is what you should be shooting for. If you absolutely must stick with your stock wheels, either stock tire size, or 215/45-18, would be better.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

If you aren't lowered, they'll be fine.


----------



## Chaoscreature80 (Jan 19, 2013)

245 width tires on stock detroits will fit on the rim, but from a performance stand point you might be happier sticking with the 225's. Most tire manufacturers recommend a MINIMUM of 8" wide wheel with that size tire. Going with a wider tire on a narrow rim makes the tire look like an upside down trapezoid on the rim which makes the sidewalls unstable and will make your tread section smaller than intended.


----------

